# Layout Idea....



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi, newguy here. I grew up around model railroad and as a teenager, I had in HO the Berkshire Valley Route layout in the basement of my parents home.

Then I got into Camaro's and drag racing and forgot about the trains.

Now that I'm a "little" bit older, I still got my Camaro and I still got my trains and every time I hear my nephew laughing and having fun running his grandfathers American Flyer and all his other trains, it makes me want to get back into the hobby.

I still have all my HO trains and I have my PA Flyer that I only run around the Christmas tree, so here is what I'd like to know, is it possible to combine Lionel with HO on the same table?

I was thinking about using a 5'x9' table and running on the outside perimeter my PA Flyer and then on a separate raised 4'x8' in the middle, do a layout in HO.

Has anyone on here done something like this that could give me some suggestions?

Thank you,

Bruce


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bruce

Train Modelling is the art of the possible...

With 5' X 9' you ought to be able to get both scales
running.

'Course, never the trains should meet..sparks would fly...
AC tracks and DC tracks are not friendly.

What did you have in mind, the Flyer running the perimeter
and a more complex HO layout within it?

Don


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Thanks Don,

That would be the idea, just to run a simple oval around the perimeter of the 5'x9' and then put a 4"x8", raised up 4" to 5" in the middle with a HO layout that is a little more detailed and busy.

The smaller kids will have the Lionel to watch and us older "folks" can like the more complex HO layout.

Just a quick thought, I know as a kid I'd loved seeing the trains come in and out of a tunnel, so maybe I should make it that the HO and Lionel pass through a tunnel which the mountain could be located in the same area of both tracks.

Do you know of any member that may have attempted this type of layout?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great idea. I'm working on a Lionel and HO layout with/for my folks now. Dad wants a loop of Lionel in the center with a couple sidings for his accessories and then a loop or two of HO around the outside with a couple sidings for a little switching fun. 

I really like your idea of the elevated HO in the center. Just be sure you include an access panel so you can fix derailments, dust, etc. You could even have a loop of the Lionel go under the HO as if it's going through a mountain tunnel.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

That's not a bad idea, I wonder if my PA Flyer would fit under the 4" or 5" height?

GREAT...just when you thought things were safe, you have a better suggestion...:laugh:


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know enough about Lionel to know how much clearance you need but maybe you could xut the 4x8 sheet and have one 1/4 be an inch taller.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

I like this idea.

I also think I'm going to try and see if I can use a common "water" to use some bridges.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here is something I designed for my LHS to run different scales on one table ( bigger than your shooting for but it can be done)
slot cars, O and S


All scales from N to O on one table


----------



## MuhThugga (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you want 5.5"-6" of clearance for o-gauge.

Remember to measure the train when it is sitting on track for height clearances. The track will elevate it some.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Can you tell me, will I be able to fit Fastrack on the perimeter of a 5 x 9 and have room for a 4 x 8 on the inside?


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

MuhThugga said:


> I think you want 5.5"-6" of clearance for o-gauge.
> 
> Remember to measure the train when it is sitting on track for height clearances. The track will elevate it some.


I was thinking 4"-5" might be too short.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Should I have posted this question over in the layout section?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Something I thought of just now. you'll have to round/cut the corners of the 4x8 sheet to account for the curves of the Lionel track.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Ok, well now I know where my tunnel might be. How about instead of having the 4 x 8 centered, I move it flush to the one end, and use that as my tunnel and the other end would now 24" for the radius?


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

That would work too. Also allows you to add a 2x1 ft extension for the HO if you wish.


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Guess I know what I'll be thinking about over my Christmas vacation....


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

here ya go basic but just to show size and how the 4x8 will fit on top


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Very cool thank you very much.....


----------



## bruce 69camaro (Dec 11, 2013)

Forgot to ask, is the HO 22 or 18 radius?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

the HO i used is 22"


----------

